# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Марафон молитв за ЕС Джаяпатаку Свами Махараджа

## НатаМ.

ПРОДОЛЖАЕТСЯ МАРАФОН МОЛИТВ ЗА ЗДОРОВЬЕ ЕС ДЖАЯПАТАКИ СВАМИ МАХАРАДЖА

Дорогие преданные, продолжается марафон молитв за здоровье ЕС Джаяпатаки Свами Махараджа. Сроки с 7.04.2017 (со дня его Вьяса Пуджи) и до 9.05.2017 - Нарасимха Чатурдаши. 

Здоровье ЕС Джаяпатаки Свами Махараджа поддерживается, похоже, исключительно трансцендентными энергиями Господа, иначе это не объяснить. Уже несколько раз врачи говорили, что нет даже надежды на то, что он выживет. Тем не менее, ради служения Шриле Прабхупаде и ради всех нас с вами, Гуру Махарадж возвращается в тело и продолжает активно действовать. 
Во время этого марафона, мы можем сделать свои молитвы еще интенсивнее, вложить еще больше любви, постараться делать это еще искреннее. 

Шлите пожалуйста данные о

1) Кругах, прочитанных за ЕС Джаяпатаку Свами
2) Сколько раз обошли за него Туласи деви (сам он просит обходить 4 раза за себя и 4 за него)
3) Сколько книг за него распространили
4) Сколько харинам провели
5) о посвященных ему Экадаши, ягьях и тд.

Сделаем все возможное для ЕС Джаяпатаки Свами Махараджа, пока еще есть такая возможность!

Пожалуйста, шлите информацию ежедневно или еженедельно на любой из указанных контактов
whatsapp и смс +79296207811
скайп nat-ural
имейл narayaniradha.jps@gmail.com

на 18.04.2017 такие результаты (совместные от учеников ЕС Джаяпатаки Свами Махараджа и ЕМ Чайтаньи Чандра Чарана прабху)
1305 кругов джапы
3314 раз вокруг Туласи
12 погружений в святые реки
5 харинам
2 раза раздача прасада за Гурудева
11 раз обошли вокруг Говардхана
подношение огня и благовоний Нрисимхадеву, подношение большой тарелки с фруктами, орехами и гирляндой Нрисимхадеву, предложение фруктов Божествам.

----------

